# Button WinCC Runtime beenden/Leiste beseitigen



## farforward (30 Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Wincc'ler,

Ich habe meine Visualisierung eigentlich soweit abgeschlossen. I

1. Ich möchte nun einen Button erstellen mit dem man die Wincc Runtime beenden kann. Ich hab das schon mit dem Wizard probiert aber der ordnet den Mausklick irgendwie nich dem button zu.

2.Wie kann krieg ich die Visualisierung dann auf Vollbild, ohne die WinCC Runtime leiste am oberen Ende des Bildschirmes.

3.Hab schonmal gefragt wies mit dem Einbinden einer Webcam aussieht, klappt aber immer noch nicht. Welches ActiveX brauch ich dazu. "Explorer Control" oder "Microsoft Webbrowser"(den hab ich probiert). Aber immer wenn ich bei Location URL die IP des Webcam Servers eingebe nimmt er die nich an. Bei der Webcam ist auch ein username/passwort geschalten - muss ich das irgendwie beachten - müsste ja eigentlich alles automatisch gehen wenn ich den internetexplorer eingebunden und verlinkt hab. Meine Frage also: welches ActiveX, und wo genau muss ich was eingeben.

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

farforward schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich möchte nun einen Button erstellen mit dem man die Wincc Runtime beenden kann. Ich hab das schon mit dem Wizard probiert aber der ordnet den Mausklick irgendwie nich dem button zu.



Bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme (WinCC V6 SP1).

1. Im Graphics-Designer unter Objektpalette und Windows-Objekte einen neuen Button erstellen.

2. Den Butten markieren un den Dynamic-Wizard "WinCC oder Windows beenden" starten.

3. Nach Durchlauf des Dynamic-Wizard hat der Button unter Objekteigenschafte/Ereignis/Maus eine neue C-Aktion:

DMExitWinCCEx(DM_SDMODE_WINCC);

(Hier wird nur WinCC und nicht auch noch Windows beendet)

Falls Dein Dynamic-Wizard tatsächlich nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst Du ja die o.g. C-Aktion von Hand in die Objekteigenschaften Deines Buttons eintragen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (30 Juni 2005)

Ich liebe das automatische Ausloggen  :evil: 

Das oben war natürlich ich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (30 Juni 2005)

farforward schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Wie kann krieg ich die Visualisierung dann auf Vollbild, ohne die WinCC Runtime leiste am oberen Ende des Bildschirmes.



In Deinem WinCCExplorer unter Rechner/Eigenschaften/Eigenschaften/Graphics-Runtime/Startbild hast Du normalerweise nach einem Durchlauf des OS-Projekteditor als Startbild:

@SREEN.PDL

Das ist das Standardbild von WinCC mit einer Leiste am oberen und unteren Ende des Bildschirms.

Wenn Du diese Leisten nicht haben willst, dann mußt Du als Startbild ein anderes Bild von Dir hier eintragen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## farforward (30 Juni 2005)

ich hab das mit dem wizard nochmal auf nem anderen rechner da hatts gefunzt. Danke schonmal für die antwort. 

hast du vielleicht auch noch nen tip was die webcam einbinden angeht, wär schön wenn du mir genau sagen könntest wo die ip der Webcam und so weiter eintragen muss!


Danke!


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (30 Juni 2005)

Dann machen wir mal hier weiter,  :wink:  

ich hatte es eigentlich so verstanden, das du das ActiveX von der WebCam installiert hast. Dieses wird dann in das Bild eingefügt.

Wenn es eine Mobotix ist, heißt das ActiveX Control : MxPEG_ActiveX Control


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (30 Juni 2005)

Wenn die Webcam kein ActiveX Control zur verfügung stellt, nimm das WinCC_Webcontrol und trage die IP in die Leiste ein, das sollte immer funktionieren.


----------



## Kai (30 Juni 2005)

farforward schrieb:
			
		

> hast du vielleicht auch noch nen tip was die webcam einbinden angeht, wär schön wenn du mir genau sagen könntest wo die ip der Webcam und so weiter eintragen muss!



Mit der Webcam kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da habe ich keine Ahnung von.   

Aber ich denke mal, dass Du beim KaffeeSaufendenKamin in guten Händen bist.  :wink: 

Gruß Kai


----------

